# Diablo 2 LoD



## Nikan (Dec 7, 2007)

yes its me again and I'm in need of help again. Everyone knows Diablo 2 LoD but now mine isn't working on vista! I still got my internet and even when i run it on XP service pack 2 and tick desktop composition it still crashes within 15-20 minutes. Usually it freezes up and wont respond and then ill have to alt+delete it. If anyone knows if I'm able to do anything more please respond! Remember im a total computer noob so i might will post again if i got anymore questions. Really appreciate the help from everyone!!!


----------



## elderdragon (Dec 10, 2007)

u got way too much on the computer and if the mem is full then ucant run any thing correctly


----------



## Nikan (Dec 7, 2007)

how much memory do you need? i mostly blame vista on it cause i know it eats memory up.
but i got 1014 MB total and i got 640MB available. How much more mem should i need to take away? I hope this all goes away when i get XP pack 2! All help appreciated from everyone


----------



## elderdragon (Dec 10, 2007)

i am running a gig but in the right hand cornor there are programs that are always running that show up on the start bar and those programs eat mem no matter what os u run and the kool clock that comes with vista is also another thing that eats mem that is about all i know that would cause it to crash like that.:4-dontkno


----------



## Rasb (Aug 2, 2007)

There is a problem with Diablo 2 LoD and some registry keys.

http://forums.diabloii.net/showthread.php?t=560383&page=2

Try this site. There is a link that will show you how to fix the problem. Try this and let us know if it fixs your problem. The fix is for WC3 but should also work for Diablo.

Reid


----------



## Nikan (Dec 7, 2007)

Before i try downloading vista boot pro i need to ask one more quick question. How do i check my Run as Administrator? It wont let me be able to check it for some odd reason? Thanks alot for the link Rasb im sure it will solve everything


----------

